# Summer 2019



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

They say it's going to be a hot one!
https://cadenaser.com/ser/2019/06/2...12.html?sma=newsEditorialSER_generico20190620


In the above article they say that the first heatwave of the summer has not been confirmed, but today it was. 



> Spain braces for first heat wave of the summer
> 
> Temperatures are forecast to rise above 35ºC across the peninsula and the Balearic Islands from Wednesday


 https://elpais.com/elpais/2019/06/24/inenglish/1561366221_277402.html


The spring was hot and dry - the stats that they give for Madrid is that average spring rain fall is 60 litres per sq metre and this year it was 2 !!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> They say it's going to be a hot one!
> https://cadenaser.com/ser/2019/06/2...12.html?sma=newsEditorialSER_generico20190620
> 
> 
> ...


Well we've had the deluge in Asturias for the past couple of days with heavy mist on the hills, let alone
up in the mountains. So these imminent heatwave predictions look a million miles away here in Northern Spain.
In fact Spring was pretty cool and cold overnight for much of the season as well; in fact I only put my
radiators away last week whereas in previous years, they would have been put away around the first
week of May.

So to quote the BBC Weather news for Europe - _Cooler in Portugal with the remnants of a frontal system 
bringing more cloud and rain into Northern Spain during the week._

In fact there's a rain bearing cloud stubbornly hovering over Asturias in the BBC animated weather news,
which means for those looking to cool off - look no further than Asturias for that breath of fresh air 
this week.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Well we've had the deluge in Asturias for the past couple of days with heavy mist on the hills, let alone
> up in the mountains. So these imminent heatwave predictions look a million miles away here in Northern Spain.
> In fact Spring was pretty cool and cold overnight for much of the season as well; in fact I only put my
> radiators away last week whereas in previous years, they would have been put away around the first
> ...


I was in the north at the weekend, in Bilbao. 32º!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Can’t remember the last rainfall here.... a shower in April.....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Today is a little cooler at 30°. Forecast is for 39° at the weekend (for those who haven't got the hang of Celsius, 39° is 102° in old money.)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Spring was definitely cooler than normal down here. Didn't take the duvet off the bed until this weekend. As for this week's heatwave, we aren't predicted to go beyond 34º as we are somewhat cooled by Atlantic breezes.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Spring was definitely cooler than normal down here. Didn't take the duvet off the bed until this weekend. As for this week's heatwave, we aren't predicted to go beyond 34º as we are somewhat cooled by Atlantic breezes.


We have recently had the rest of our windows (except for the attic) changed from wooden single glazed to uPVC double glazed and at the same time improved the insulation on the back (exposed) wall which gets the weather and the sun. It has gone from a single leaf (2-3 inches thick) to having 3 inches of rockwool and plasterboard on the inside. Yesterday with the temp of about 30° outside, it was decidedly coolish indoors and I even thought about slipping on a cardigan.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I was in the north at the weekend, in Bilbao. 32º!


Bibao's temps different to Asturias - Averaged no higher than 18 C in Asturias today with the overnight forecast for Fog. 
Check AccuWeather if you don't believe it.

Looking ahead:
Tuesday 25th June
Periods of clouds and sun with showers and possibility of a thunderstorm. Average my area will be 19C.

Wednesday 26th June
A blend of sun and clouds, a couple of showers and a thunderstorm. Average my area will be 21C.

Thursday 27th June
Average my area will be 20C.

Friday 28th June
Average my area will be 20C.

Saturday 29th June
Average my area will be 19C.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Bibao's not in Asturias .


Yes, I am aware of that Williams!!:
I just meant to say that not everywhere in the north will be experiencing cool weather. I use aemet for the weather forecast. http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/gijon-gijon-xixon-id33024
I'll be in Asturias again in July, Taramundi area this time


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Still cool in Asturias today - Oviedo for example has mist & fog, temperatures 16 C and feels like 18 C.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Pleasant along the coast, not forecast to go above 34 so far but that is liable to change 5 times before Wednesday.
Might finally be able to ditch the winter coast in the evenings.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Still Cardigan and crochet blanket across the knees after 10.00 pm here. Neighbours dog still in its winter coat and bootees. But infinitely better than back in "Sarfend"


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

A fair breeze along the coast this morning, Sunny with temperatures averaging 21C.
Tallship on the horizon, off the larboard bow heading east, although too far away to make out what colour's
she's flying from her stern.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Love Karma said:


> Still Cardigan and crochet blanket across the knees after 10.00 pm here. Neighbours dog still in its winter coat and bootees. But infinitely better than back in "Sarfend"


anywhere is better than Sarfend, even blareham.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

https://www.thelocal.es/20190627/heatwave-wildfire-rages-across-northeastern-spain
First fire of the season


----------



## vincent1888 (Jul 1, 2019)

Travelled from Javea to Estepona over the weekend and the car was like a hotbox!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

vincent1888 said:


> Travelled from Javea to Estepona over the weekend and the car was like a hotbox!


There is only one thing to do in weather like this: at 6am (or sooner) get up, open all the windows and let the cool air in. From 8.30 ish start closing windows and persianas before the sun gets onto places that will warm the air - the timing will depend on orientation. Spend rest of day in peace and quiet in a darkened room.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

baldilocks said:


> There is only one thing to do in weather like this: at 6am (or sooner) get up, open all the windows and let the cool air in. From 8.30 ish start closing windows and persianas before the sun gets onto places that will warm the air - the timing will depend on orientation. Spend rest of day in peace and quiet in a darkened room.


Oh yea?????? whos going to do my laundry, shopping, cleaning of pool, cutting palm leaves, hoovering the gravel, dead-heading the roses........can't do it from a darkened room.

B.T.W. no problems waking up at six every morning......bloody pigeons......coooogoooogooo.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

DonMarco said:


> Oh yea?????? whos going to do my laundry, shopping, cleaning of pool, cutting palm leaves, hoovering the gravel, dead-heading the roses........can't do it from a darkened room.
> 
> B.T.W. no problems waking up at six every morning......bloody pigeons......coooogoooogooo.


No problem then, do your chores at 6 pm!


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

if there is a breeze I can manage, but I must buy a fan for those rarer hot days with no breeze!

The fans dont sell out like crazy same way they do in UK when temperature "SOARS" to a "MASSIVE" 27C.....


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Love Karma said:


> Still Cardigan and crochet blanket across the knees after 10.00 pm here. Neighbours dog still in its winter coat and bootees. But infinitely better than back in "Sarfend"


LOL your Avatar sure doesnt convey the "Cardigan and crochet blanket across the knees" kinda image


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

No air conditioned here.... I’m up at 5.30 and out walking the dogs by 6.15 in the dark, home by 7.30. Until 10am I do the chores and then that’s it until
8/9 pm that’s when I do anything else.


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

DonMarco said:


> Oh yea?????? whos going to do my laundry, shopping, cleaning of pool, cutting palm leaves, hoovering the gravel, dead-heading the roses........can't do it from a darkened room.
> 
> B.T.W. no problems waking up at six every morning......bloody pigeons......coooogoooogooo.


Hoovering the gravel is something I have recently discovered. We always wanted Boogievilleadoddahs or however you spell it - until we got a 10m hedge of the beggars! Spikes are lethal and the flowers are not nice when they are in yer gravel!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> No air conditioned here.... I’m up at 5.30 and out walking the dogs by 6.15 in the dark, home by 7.30. Until 10am I do the chores and then that’s it until
> 8/9 pm that’s when I do anything else.


Well with the highest temperatures barely touching 25C today - there were no excuses to hide
indoors today, no doubt I must be saving a small fortune on unnecessary air con over the
summer months.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

we only had a comfortable 32 today.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

baldilocks said:


> we only had a comfortable 32 today.


almost a spaniard...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

My daughter is in Córdoba - daytime temps 36º+, nighttime it drops to about 14º!

Here in Jávea we had a high of 28.2 yesterday, but it only dropped to 23º overnight.


She spent July in Córdoba last year too, & upon returning to Jávea she complained that it was too hot here! Don't ever underestimate the effects of humidity! Nor the relief of cool nights.

Dry heat in Córdoba - almost wet heat here.


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> My daughter is in Córdoba - daytime temps 36º+, nighttime it drops to about 14º!
> 
> Here in Jávea we had a high of 28.2 yesterday, but it only dropped to 23º overnight.
> 
> ...


I must be still getting used to the heat, I live quite close to you but I thought it was about 50 yesterday - Google said 30, but she lies, she said it was going to cloudy all day today!
Hopefully I'll acclimatise soon, we have lived in Thailand and Australia so have a good idea what heat (and humidity) is like. My wife loves the heat so one of us is happy, me, I turn into a vampire when it's hot, I stay out of the sun and drink blo..... beer. That was tricky in Thailand as I was a scuba instructor and not everybody wants to learn at night the selfish wotsits!

When we were looking for the 'happy ever after' casa we thought we would save a quid and not bother with a pool - thank the sky-fairy we abandoned that idea, I don't care how much the water and the electrickery costs. A swim in the sea at 07:30 then into the pool at 18:30, flippin' luvverly!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Simply Simon said:


> When we were looking for the 'happy ever after' casa we thought we would save a quid and not bother with a pool - thank the sky-fairy we abandoned that idea, I don't care how much the water and the electrickery costs. A swim in the sea at 07:30 *then into the pool at 18:30, flippin' luvverly!*


until you realise that your 'flippin luvverly' pool is the local breeding ground for the neighbourhood's mosquitoes...


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Just consider yourselves lucky that you are not in the le Gard département in France, one commune had 45.9 deg the other day, and it remained very hot throughout the night (high 20s I think). France has beaten all records with its latest heatwave and will significantly contribute to the very high temps experienced across Europe at the end of June, and the highest temps on record I believe. Now there are significant hailstorms in many areas, but at least temps have returned to more normal summer temps, well - for the time being. At least where I lived, although we brushed 40 degrees, it was not officially a heatwave with temps dropping below 20 at night. But, as elsewhere in France, the extremely hugh humidity certainly made the high temps difficult to cope with. I have to wonder whether Spain is going to have more bearable temps than much of France.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

EverHopeful said:


> Just consider yourselves lucky that you


Pray continue EH, we are all agog.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Pray continue EH, we are all agog.


Site is playing up forme, have edited my post


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

"Extraordinary” heatwave in June breaks records across Spain

Seven weather stations recorded their highest ever temperatures while 26 saw their hottest days in history for the month

https://elpais.com/elpais/2019/07/03/inenglish/1562154051_368812.html




> The heatwave that swept across Spain at the end of June has set a number of historic records, just as experts had feared.
> Although the arrival of the scorching conditions did not break the record for the hottest temperature in Spain or the hottest in June, it smashed the record in 33 monitoring stations in the country’s main network.
> According to Rubén del Campo, the spokesperson for the state meteorological agency AEMET, seven weather stations recorded their highest ever temperatures and 26 saw their hottest days in history for the month.





> It is harder to break a heat record in Spain than in France and Germany because here the level is much higher


----------

